# Smallest jet Plane



## sunny91 (Mar 31, 2008)

* Maximum speed: 200+ mph (320+ km/h) recip, 300 mph (500 km/h) jet
* Range: 720+ miles (1,152+ km) recip, 300+ miles (500 km) jet ()
* Service ceiling: 12,000 ft (3,658 m) recip, 23,000 ft (7,010 m) jet ()
* Rate of climb: 1,900 ft/min (579 m/min) recip, 4,000 ft/min (1,219 m/min) jet 
* Wing loading: Varies depending on wing selected and aircraft weight ()

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

I knew the Fed who flew the BD5 as part of the certification validation for the experimental ticket. Mr. Burke Greene. An eccentric man who retired from the FAA in the late 1990s and died shortly thereafter. Quite a character.


----------



## HoHun (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Sunny,

How does it compare to the Jet Cricri?

Welcome to the AMT Advanced Micro Turbines home page

If that one doesn't qualify for the smallest jet, at least it has to be the smallest twin jet ever 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting stuff but I'm sure Bond would prefer now an F22


----------

